# I thought I'd try some color options on some Agile Interceptors



## audibleE (Oct 15, 2009)

This is based off the Interceptor. I'm more of a fan of satin finishes. 
Top Wood: Zebrawood side pieces.
Neckthru: 2 ply something or other with ebony board.

I would also hope that the SDuncan Blackouts will be an option. If there are any color ideas you'd like to see, just let me know and I'll post that.





Natural Satin Finish




Black Satin Finish




Blue Satin Finish




Green Satin Finish




Orange Satin Finish




Purple Satin Finish

Kurt make it so, so shall it be done!!!! Hahahah! :x:


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Oct 15, 2009)

BLUE SATIN 0_0


----------



## TimSE (Oct 15, 2009)

oooooooo


----------



## mlp187 (Oct 15, 2009)

I'd tap that natural zebrawood model sideways. Great mockups!!!


----------



## Dickicker (Oct 15, 2009)

FUCK! you guys are trying to make me spend money! haha THose all are awesome!


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 15, 2009)

Me likey purple!


----------



## Jogeta (Oct 15, 2009)

holy christ! #gets a boner#
the natural and purple ones are GORGEOUS!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 15, 2009)

The natural and blue ones are really nice.


----------



## zindrome (Oct 15, 2009)

I WANT ONE OF EACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
great mockups man
now if Kurt made some of these happen.. like that green burled one we saw recently??


----------



## audibleE (Oct 15, 2009)

Or.. or..... how about a ghosted white?




Ghosted White Satin


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 15, 2009)

That natural is amazing. something like this in the new agile models coming out... oh I will be ALL over it.


----------



## audibleE (Oct 15, 2009)

I bet we could all do a slight of hand "You will make these guitars." Jedi style... we'd all be happier, a little poorer but we'd all have bro-ners.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 15, 2009)

Ill take one of each  Oh wait.. I dont have any money  ........Ill steal it..


----------



## audibleE (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok... I gotta stop. The possibilities are endless.

How about a some Burst action?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 15, 2009)

Do want. That is all.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 15, 2009)

Can you actually do a Flat Black finish? Even though im not much of a black guitar person (negro-guitar racist ) Id love to see how it looks. May change my mind about a few things.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 15, 2009)

END FUKKIN THREAD. there will never be a more attractive guitar so just give up.


----------



## audibleE (Oct 15, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Can you actually do a Flat Black finish? Even though im not much of a black guitar person (negro-guitar racist ) Id love to see how it looks. May change my mind about a few things.



You've never seen a flat/satin black guitar paintjob? Schecter, ESP, Mayones, Ibanez, Hufschmid have them.


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## darbdavys (Oct 15, 2009)

My jaw dropped :O
these are THE nicest finishes I've EVER seen


----------



## hypermagic (Oct 15, 2009)

Dat ghosted white


----------



## dexmix (Oct 15, 2009)

audibleE said:


> Or.. or..... how about a ghosted white?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*splooge*


----------



## thesimo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hard to beat blue with faux binding


----------



## matttttYCE (Oct 15, 2009)

I think I just came once for each mockup on this thread (and once just because)!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Oct 15, 2009)

Man they look awesome.

I pretty much like all of them


----------



## Bleak (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow.

That's all I have to say.

Wow.


----------



## Fzau (Oct 15, 2009)

Holy shit!!
That ghosted white satin was the exact finish I wanted for a custom guitar 
The natural one looks very tasty too, but the white is the sex!
I would be more than willing to make sweet love with that fine thing


----------



## katierose (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes. Please.


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 15, 2009)

Make me a Ghost White Burst please


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow make one in lizardbust


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2009)

That purple satin burst is orgasmic


----------



## audibleE (Oct 16, 2009)

White Cluster said:


> Make me a Ghost White Burst please



Tadah!!!!!






This might not work too well from a guitar painters perspective. The white burst might look really gray and not look good at all.



Empryrean said:


> Wow make one in lizardbust



Lizard Burst - This could be really bad ass.


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 16, 2009)

purple


----------



## cow 7 sig (Oct 16, 2009)

i cant choose,so im going to have to go with 1 of each.thanks


----------



## Euthanasia (Oct 16, 2009)

Customisbetter said:


> END FUKKIN THREAD. there will never be a more attractive guitar so just give up.


+1!!!

The natural and purple/green burst are wicked too!!


----------



## IconW (Oct 16, 2009)

ooo...so pretty.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Oct 16, 2009)

Very cool concept. I really like the blue one!


----------



## Shawn (Oct 16, 2009)

I like the ghosted white.


----------



## Meldville (Oct 16, 2009)

That natural is taaaaaasty!


----------



## zindrome (Oct 16, 2009)

someone in the Agile gestapo needs to send this thread to Kurt
get the ball rolling and see it into production hehe


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 16, 2009)

audibleE said:


> Lizard Burst - This could be really bad ass.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 16, 2009)

audibleE said:


> Lizard Burst - This could be really bad ass.



True! But it could also end up being green burst, like my Interceptor 827.


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 16, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> True! But it could also end up being green burst, like my Interceptor 827.



I liked your Interceptor a lot


----------



## natspotats (Oct 16, 2009)

i think im gunna have a heart attack


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 16, 2009)

I was thinking it would be black at the edges into grey then white


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 17, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> I liked your Interceptor a lot


Yeah, I like it too. But it doesn't really look at all like the mockup. Fortunately it did come out cool, just different. Based on what I've seen, though, Rondo can do single color bursts with black edges, but I haven't really seen a two color burst like a lizard burst (i.e. yellow and green) would require. Either way, I've got an ocean burst, a lizard burst, and plans to buy a multiscale when that comes out - in another burst!


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 17, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I like it too. But it doesn't really look at all like the mockup. Fortunately it did come out cool, just different. Based on what I've seen, though, Rondo can do single color bursts with black edges, but I haven't really seen a two color burst like a lizard burst (i.e. yellow and green) would require. Either way, I've got an ocean burst, a lizard burst, and plans to buy a multiscale when that comes out - in another burst!



Sharing is caring!


----------



## budda (Oct 17, 2009)

black, blue, purple, green = 

ghost white and greenburst = 

hellsya.


----------



## -K4G- (Oct 17, 2009)

Sick mockups.


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 17, 2009)

Those are sick. Can you do one in Silver-burst?


----------



## missingastring (Oct 17, 2009)

OMG ZEBRAWOOD ZOMG!!!!1shift!


----------



## AgileLefty (Oct 17, 2009)

zindrome said:


> someone in the Agile gestapo needs to send this thread to Kurt
> get the ball rolling and see it into production hehe


 

there is no Agile gestapo, i don't know who told you that one exsisted., but they were lying...


*grabs knife and begins search for the rat....*


----------



## audibleE (Oct 18, 2009)

zindrome said:


> someone in the Agile gestapo needs to send this thread to Kurt
> get the ball rolling and see it into production hehe



I already emailed Kurt.

"The look great. Thanks!"
-- Kurt


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2009)

All of you making these can go to hell.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 19, 2009)

I know we're going with natural/trans finishes but could you do a lime green one?  It's a deal maker/breaker situation


----------



## audibleE (Oct 20, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Those are sick. Can you do one in Silver-burst?



Not bad, not bad...







CrushingAnvil said:


> I know we're going with natural/trans finishes but could you do a lime green one?  It's a deal maker/breaker situation



This thing looks gross. Not in a good way. Lime green reminds me of some glam/rocker or Poison fan. Bleeeech!


----------



## Deadseen (Oct 20, 2009)

What about a opaque light gray with a dark gray binding?


----------



## audibleE (Oct 20, 2009)

Deadseen said:


> What about a opaque light gray with a dark gray binding?



This one looks real perdy!








audibleE said:


> This one looks real perdy!
> 
> Or something like this.


----------



## MoNsTaR (Oct 20, 2009)

what about something crazy, like purple that fade's to lime green stain?


----------



## audibleE (Oct 20, 2009)

MoNsTaR said:


> what about something crazy, like purple that fade's to lime green stain?



This might be overdoing it. Starting to look not so classy, but cheesy. As if the Green Goblin threw up on a guitar.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2009)

^

Send these to Kurt. 

[email protected]


----------



## audibleE (Oct 20, 2009)

Rick said:


> ^
> 
> Send these to Kurt.
> 
> [email protected]



They've already been sent my friend. Cross our fingers, or politely badger Kurt with which ones we all like.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 20, 2009)

i voted for both oranges because the world needs MOAR ORANGE GUITARS!


----------



## MoNsTaR (Oct 20, 2009)

audibleE said:


> This might be overdoing it. Starting to look not so classy, but cheesy. As if the Green Goblin threw up on a guitar.


 
FUCKING LOVE IT HAHA  ty


----------



## Deadseen (Oct 20, 2009)

That looks amazing, really modern and stylish.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2009)

Silver Burst is my favorite.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 21, 2009)

audibleE said:


> Not bad, not bad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's because you put the shading on the edges! 

This looks awesome:


----------



## audibleE (Oct 21, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> It's because you put the shading on the edges!
> 
> This looks awesome:



Still not sold. Gross florescent green. CC Deville, no thank you.


----------



## Meshugger (Oct 22, 2009)

audibleE said:


> This one looks real perdy!



If Kurt offers one in january....god dammit


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 22, 2009)

audibleE said:


> Still not sold. Gross florescent green. CC Deville, no thank you.



 I'm a poison fan sufficed to say I see why you dont like it 

It's pretty.....


----------



## Rick In Pa (Oct 28, 2009)

These are almost all amazing! The white ghost burst is the complete shit!!! Could I ask how you are doing these? Is there a specific program you are using or are you doing them in photoshop or what? Just curious because I'm about to start refinishing a Septor 7 and I'd like to play around a bit to figure out exactly what I want to do. Thanks and great job!


----------



## audibleE (Oct 29, 2009)

I just used photoshop. Masked out the areas, found some wood textures on the old interweb and messed with filling the colors. Could be complicated for a noob photoshopper but I is realz good with it.


----------



## audibleE (Nov 3, 2009)

Well... by the looks of the poll, almost every "mach" up is desired by us guitar geeks. Which means Kurt could order alot more guitars, with these styles, from China, import them, slap the Agile name on it and have them available for all of us to buy. *YAY!!!!!*

Cross your fingers that at least one of these gets into production and is available in 2010.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Nov 3, 2009)

NOM NOM NOM


----------



## LOGfanforever90 (Nov 4, 2009)

Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB Silverburst at RondoMusic.com

Boom.


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2009)

Pretty much.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Nov 4, 2009)

*SATIN ORANGE FLAME!!!!*





(cruise control for cool)


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 4, 2009)

^You are a smart man. 

Also...

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## audibleE (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes!!!!! It's Bonertime!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Nov 30, 2009)

how about a teal/turquoise deal?
perhaps burst?


----------



## motabaco (Dec 8, 2009)

HOLY SHITTTT!!!



I love the natural with zebrawood.. that was incredible.. and how bout a mockup of a lizardburst on a quilted top with maple fretboard.. *DROOOOOLLLL*



audibleE said:


> This is based off the Interceptor. I'm more of a fan of satin finishes.
> Top Wood: Zebrawood side pieces.
> Neckthru: 2 ply something or other with ebony board.
> 
> I would also hope that the SDuncan Blackouts will be an option. If there are any color ideas you'd like to see, just let me know and I'll post that.



I hope that he does make Seymour Duncan Blackouts an option.. I like them better than the EMG 707's and they are exactly the same price.. 

can you also do a mockup of a lizardburst thats darker?? (ex: 8 string interceptor with a kahler) oh and can you add a quilted maple top to that one  and maple neck.. that'd just be ARRRRGGGHHH SEX!!!


----------



## afireinside (Dec 9, 2009)

Dude you rule.... Lizard burst I just asked Kurt





Kurts reply today about the mock up colors

_Yea, saw that a few months ago - should have a few of the suggested colors in 2010_

_Will post details up on the site when I have them_

_Kurt

_And about the blackouts_

__We have some Interceptors with Ducan blackouts due in early 2010 BTW_

_Kurt_

_




_


----------



## Unperishable (Dec 9, 2009)

hey guys i just been talking with kurt and the sd blackouts will be an option starting in january 

and i forgot to ask him about the new colors hes making and i just emailed him and ill find out soon

hey could you do a satin red finish i think that would be badass


----------



## Marx (Dec 10, 2009)

SD blackouts would be really nice and I do prefer them. Nice! About colours: Orange and natural look both awesome, incredible indeed. Those with Duncans and I´m sold, someone really should raid this Kurt´s mail for those!


----------



## SRRYIMWHTE (Jan 19, 2010)

i wish they made interceptors with passive pickups as well or septors with floyd roses


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 28, 2013)

anyone reupload the pictures? they seem to have died for me?


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Jan 28, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> anyone reupload the pictures? they seem to have died for me?


Probably because the thread's a few years old


----------

